# Problems with my rat in heat.



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a new rat owner and I've got two females, Wicket and Pipuri. I've had them for about three days but Wicket who's in heat has been bitting and making squeeking noises when I try to pick her up. She's also been somewhat agressive towards Pipuri. She didn't do this in the store or the first day I had her. I'm wondering if she isn't acting this way because shes in heat. I'm really hoping so! Is there anything I can do to make her relax?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

That's what rats in heat do - they act insane. How old is she? Are you planning on spaying your girls?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

If she's in heat, it only usually lasts for the most part of one day. Having said that, it does happen every 4 days!

Maybe, if she's only just reached that age, she might calm down a bit as she gets used to it? I don't have any suggestions for what you can do to help, I'm sorry, but hopefully others will.

If it were me, I'd just leave her be a bit on those days, and perhaps spend a bit more time with Pipuri, to get her out of the cage a bit while Wicket is crabby. Also, try to spend more time on the days she isn't crabby to get her used to being handled and more relaxed when you're trying to do stuff with her.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

Night said:


> That's what rats in heat do - they act insane. How old is she? Are you planning on spaying your girls?


my roob is a boy no questions asked and he goes mad and acts weird every now and then and squeels wen i pick him up the 2 or 3 days later hes fine!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Night said:


> That's what rats in heat do - they act insane. How old is she? Are you planning on spaying your girls?


I'm not sure exactly how old she is. She's not full grown yet, though she is pretty good sized. How much does it cost to spay your rats?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

:Ash: said:


> How much does it cost to spay your rats?


I'm just curious, but why would you want to? Or are you planning on having some boys in with them?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Spaying greatly reduces the chances for mammary tumors, which are VERY prominent in unaltered females. Along with that, females rats are also very prone to infections of their uterus, such a pyometra. Spaying is a fantastic thing to do for your girls - they'll live happier, healthier lives. I spay all females that I adopt (and neuter all males). In my mind, an unaltered female is like a time bomb waiting to happen since they pretty much ALWAYS get tumors.

Spay cost depends on your vet and their experience level. I've seen prices anywhere between $60-$180 - all are normal. 

P.S. - male rats don't go into heat or anything like it, fallinstar.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i no that night lol i was just trying to say (i no i confuze ppl) that roobs acts the same way!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

That's weird  He sounds really hormonal.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i think hes a girl traped in a boys body lol bless him omg im gettin annoyed my rats have never chewed me b4 and now they wont stop!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I always wash my hands before handling my ratties, otherwise they think I'm food.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

oh its not my skin its my jeans belt and top! oh and they draw blood on my feet as they like my socks so much!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha, mine LOVE to nibble/bite socks. They don't realize that feet are in them


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

mine just c a big thing moving and think humm thats not one of us lets kill it lol


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> :Ash: said:
> 
> 
> > How much does it cost to spay your rats?
> ...


No I wasn't but if it'll calm her hormones down a bit... lol 

I don't know maybe I just need to get her to trust me more. Anybody have sugestions for getting her used to me?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

The way she's reacting is just how girls in heat are, regardless of trust, unfortunately.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

:Ash: said:


> No I wasn't but if it'll calm her hormones down a bit... lol
> 
> I don't know maybe I just need to get her to trust me more. Anybody have sugestions for getting her used to me?


We have two girls. When they are in heat, they get very excitable and do everything at 90 mph. One of them, when we pick her up, she will arch her back and throw her head up - it's like an involuntary reaction that she has. Other than that, they are no different towards us when they are in heat. But then, we've had ours a while, now.

I really think you should just wait it out a bit and keep working with her - handling her, playing with her etc - and just be careful on the days she's in heat that she doesn't nip you. I would certainly wait a month or so before you consider getting her spayed - in my experience, rats calm down a bit as they get older.

I've heard arguments for and against spaying females. The against argument being mainly that it's a bit more of a complicated operation for girls, and there is always a risk with any rat that they might not pull through an operation, being so small. I'm not saying don't do it, I would just suggest waiting a little while. So much can change in a short time, with rats.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, you could try helping her bond to you when she's more 'normal, it may help when she has all those hormones. A good way to bond is to wear a hoodie and let her hang out in the front pouch. That way she can get used to contact but she's in a nice safe spot. It will also help because it smells like you, and in turn teach her that your smell = safety and comfort.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Well, you could try helping her bond to you when she's more 'normal, it may help when she has all those hormones. A good way to bond is to wear a hoodie and let her hang out in the front pouch. That way she can get used to contact but she's in a nice safe spot. It will also help because it smells like you, and in turn teach her that your smell = safety and comfort.


I modified this a little and wore a scarf with a pocket in the front and it REALLY helped. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a few girls whose personalities really change when they are in heat, beyond the standard ear fluttering, back arching (male can only mount her like this), and froghopping. Some of these girls become "strangers" for a few hours and its really hard to hold them...they spaz out in your head, then frog hop on the bed with their back arched...hahahaha.

I have 13 spayed girls here and 16 unspayed females. My vet and I are using my colony as a test group as such. My friend has been doing this for years now and her wonderful results are what prompted me to spay my younger crew of girlies.

There's a few other benefits as well to spaying beyond much lower incidence of mammary tumours. IF your girl does develop a mammary tumour, they usually grow much slower since they don't have the hormones to fuel their growth. Plus there's the added advantage of reducing PT's. I really hate Pituitary Tumours (hormone related) since I just lost about 5 girls to it in the last few months and another one is rallying but will most likely only live another month or so, and she is only 14 months old!! It takes them young, can only give you a week from onset of symptoms and they are dead or you have to put them to sleep...horrid PT.


----------

